# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  MAX Group By that displays more columns

## tabnaka

Basically how can I get around the GROUP BY rule of having column names in both SELECT and GROUP BY clauses for a MAX()?
I have a query that needs to display two key fields, a field that shows a MAX amount for each category, and also the 2 other supporting fields. My problems is getting the 3 supporting fields to show since GROUP BY only lets me display the aggregate field and the fields used to group. I think some type of JOIN might help but I can't get my head around it. Below is an example of my table.



```
      Table:

NAME           SESSION    SCORE      MINUTES          COLOR
--------    ----------     ------   --------------          -------
Tom             1                30            10               Red
Bob              1               23              3              Blue
Bob              1               12             5                 Red
Tom             2                 1             2               Yellow
Bob             2                8              1               Red
Bob            2                16              3                Red
```



With Name & Session (together) being the key fields, SCORE being what I do MAX() on, and the other two as supporting data and I would like this output



```
NAME         SESSION        SCORE      TIME         COLOR
--------    ----------     --------       -------          --------
TOM            1               30            10                  Red
Tom             2              1                2               Yellow
Bob             1              23               3                 Blue
Bob             2              16               3                Red
```

----------


## tabnaka

ok, I think I figured out... this was the format of the SQL I used:



```
SELECT DISTINCT [columns i want ultimately displayed]
FROM [table queried for display] AS a, 
   ( 
     [query to return results of GROUP BY query]
   ) AS c
WHERE [usual conditions] 
  AND a.[column] = 
    c.[alias of column created by aggregated  function]
```

Only problem is that I have to use DISTINCT to not get multiple results (first query times imbedded query). But works for my issue!

----------

